# Old passports not scanned for UK visa



## Crosz (Sep 6, 2015)

Hello guys, does anyone know if this is correct. I went to submit my application for UK tier 2 dependent visa today at a visa center in south Africa.*

I tried to have my old passports scanned but the guy collecting the application asked me if I had any UK visas on the old passports I said no, that I only have South African visas on them. He then said that it was not necessary and returned them to me without scanning them.

But before I went there I thought they scanned old passports so my cover letter included that I will be submitting old passports.*

I dont know if the guy knows his job and if he has just complicated my situation.*

Any thoughts on this from anyone.

Thanks


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

Crosz said:


> Hello guys, does anyone know if this is correct. I went to submit my application for UK tier 2 dependent visa today at a visa center in south Africa.*
> 
> I tried to have my old passports scanned but the guy collecting the application asked me if I had any UK visas on the old passports I said no, that I only have South African visas on them. He then said that it was not necessary and returned them to me without scanning them.
> 
> ...


Have you travelled to the UK before on the new passport? If so that's all that matters


----------



## Crosz (Sep 6, 2015)

Thanks for your reply. No I have not travelled to the UK before ever. This is my 1st application to the UK. All the visas in my old and new passports are South African visas


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

Crosz said:


> Thanks for your reply. No I have not travelled to the UK before ever. This is my 1st application to the UK. All the visas in my old and new passports are South African visas


hmmm... That's weird because I remember the form does have section where you enter previous passports info


----------



## Crosz (Sep 6, 2015)

Yeah. I filled in that section completely. I listed all my visas. Then took the old passport and copies of all the visa and these guy just misinformed me completely by saying you dont submit old passport unless there are UK visas in them. 

I don't know how to go about this situation now.


----------

